# moving to proserpine



## raj76 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, I am moving interstate from Cranbourne to Proserpine for good. Wanted to know how to move a car and other stuffs like kids bike, clothing etc. Can anyone give me the contact details of movers of vehicles and also rough cost involved.

Thank you. Raj.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

You have this question posted elsewhere....

My suggestion for "cost less movers" is to do it yourself.

Load up a trailer and drive to Prosperpine.....
Or, hire a small truck and drive one way with all your gear.

Another suggestion is to get a back load quote for a Prosperpine based transport company who "may" be coming to Melbourne.

The more you do the less the cost........


----------



## raj76 (Jun 2, 2013)

robboat said:


> You have this question posted elsewhere....
> 
> My suggestion for "cost less movers" is to do it yourself.
> 
> ...


Hi robboat,
Thanks for your reply. I will work on it. back load sounds good. regards, raj.


----------

